# Home Built Blast Gates



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

I was going back and forth whether I should buy commercially available blast gates or build my own. I finally decide to try to build my own. I decided I would make them out of scrap I had laying around so my cost on these was virtually free vs $11+shipping for the others. These are 6 inch but I think it would fine on a 4 inch system also. 

I started out with 3/4" advantec flooring material. I cut it into 7 and 1/2" squares and marked the center. 










Then I made a little base for a trim router and used a cutting bit and made some 6 1/8" holes. 


















I used a dremel in a little jig to cut some 2 3/4" pieces of 6 inch hvac ducting. Then I drilled and screwed the ducting pieces into the holes.











Once that was done I glued and screwed some roughly 3/4" strips sandwiched into 3 sides of the boards.











I found some 1/2" zip board and cut it down to size. I left them about an inch long and cut them about 1/8" small so they would slide easily. Then I used contact cement and attached some window foam. 




















I crimped one end and sealed everything up with some foil tape.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I saw your thread title and thought must be someone awaiting the atomic blast. However, found your post very interesting. Well done.
johnep


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I found your post interesting.Wondered how long you think the foam will last for the gate and what kind of CFM your pulling with your system?How much time you spent building them as compared to $11 each buying one that will hold up indefinetly?
A good design.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

The foam does not have a lot of stress on it so I think it will hold up pretty decently. If not I can have a new one made in 10 minutes. As far as cfm goes I have no idea. The collector is rated at 1700. Once I got the first one done I went into production mode. I bet I spent around 30 minutes average for each one.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't suppose you've seen this design?


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep I have seen that one.


----------

